# مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة



## candy shop (14 يونيو 2008)

مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة 




من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ 



هل وجدت شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك .. 
انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه يشجعك 
ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة . 


للاسف.... 
قد يخذلك الاصدقاء ولا تجد ذلك الصديق 
الذى يلازمك طواال الوقت 
قد يتركك احب الاصدقاء اليك وقت احتياجك لهم ... 
هذا هو طبع النفس البشرية التغير بشكل مستمر.... 
ولكن هناك من لا يتغير مهما حدث 
فلكل منا حياته وما يشغله عن الاخرين ... 


ولكن لماذا؟؟... 
تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها لتصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك ؟؟ 
لماذا تبحث عن اصدقاء قد تجدهم او قد لا تجدهم ... ؟؟ 
بينما هناك صديق يرحم .. يغفر ... ويسامح 


فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت ... 
قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة 
ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك 
وقد تتحدث ولا تجد من يستمع اليك 
وان وجدت من يسمعك فقد لا يتغير فى الامر شيئا ... 



صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر 
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف .... 
لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب 
ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه 


فيا ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر 
وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى 



منقول​


----------



## سيزار (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

حضن الاب ... حضن ابويا السماوى وهو كل حاجه عندنا اكيد .. ربى والهى .. ابى .. اخى .. صديقى .. معينى.. كل ما تعنيه الكلمه من ارتباط وثيق بينى وبينه 

ميرسى يا كاندى على موضوعك .. دائما تتحفينا بقلمك المدهب .. الف شكر


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

*وسط اليل ربى يكلمنى 
يسال مالك ارجوك طمنى 
اوعى تكون زعلان منى 
ازى تزعل قوم فهمنى 
انا فهماك من غير كلام حتى انينك سبيبلى الم 

مرسية ياكاندى على موضيعك الرائعة دى ​*


----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



سيزار قال:


> حضن الاب ... حضن ابويا السماوى وهو كل حاجه عندنا اكيد .. ربى والهى .. ابى .. اخى .. صديقى .. معينى.. كل ما تعنيه الكلمه من ارتباط وثيق بينى وبينه
> 
> ميرسى يا كاندى على موضوعك .. دائما تتحفينا بقلمك المدهب .. الف شكر



شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك المستمر

يا سيزار

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *وسط اليل ربى يكلمنى
> يسال مالك ارجوك طمنى
> اوعى تكون زعلان منى
> ازى تزعل قوم فهمنى
> ...



ميرسى لزوقك يا انجى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## emy (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

_مفيش غيره فعلا ممكن يحس بيا او تالمه دمعه عينيا _
_شكرا جدا لحضرتك_​


----------



## beso0o (16 يونيو 2008)

*ينهار ابيض يا نهار ابيض​**يسلام على مواضيعك الجميلة اللى بتخلى الواحد يقرب من ربنا اكتر واكتر ​**ميرسى يا مامااااااااا​**  *​


----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



emy قال:


> _مفيش غيره فعلا ممكن يحس بيا او تالمه دمعه عينيا _
> _شكرا جدا لحضرتك_​



ميرسى يا ايمى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



beso0o قال:


> *ينهار ابيض يا نهار ابيض​**يسلام على مواضيعك الجميلة اللى بتخلى الواحد يقرب من ربنا اكتر واكتر ​**ميرسى يا مامااااااااا​**  *​



اهلا بيسو  انت جيت 

منور المنتدى والموضوع​


----------



## maro52 (16 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي يا قمر علي المواضيع الحلوه دي


----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



maro52 قال:


> ميرسي يا قمر علي المواضيع الحلوه دي



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

هل وجدت شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك .. 
انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه يشجعك 
ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة 
*بعد ربنا متلالالاقيش ......ميرررسى يا كاندو وربنا يباركك يا قمر .*


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



dona Nabil قال:


> هل وجدت شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك ..
> انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه يشجعك
> ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة
> *بعد ربنا متلالالاقيش ......ميرررسى يا كاندو وربنا يباركك يا قمر .*



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا دونتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة 

جميل يا كاندى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة
> 
> جميل يا كاندى
> ربنا يباركك​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

*رائع يا كاندى*
*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## totty (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



> فيا ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر
> وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى




_موضوع جميييييل خالص

ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى يا حبيبتى_​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

*كلمات روعه جدا واسلوب مشكور جدا​*


----------



## pirloalg (18 يونيو 2008)

أمي تم أمي تم أمي تم أبي


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2008)

*موضوع جميل يا دونا *
*ملناش غير ربنا *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## candy shop (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *رائع يا كاندى*
> *موضوع فى منتهى الجمال*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*



ميرسى لزوقك يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



totty قال:


> _موضوع جميييييل خالص
> 
> ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى يا حبيبتى_​



ميرسى يا توتى يا حبيبتى

نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



coptic_knight قال:


> *كلمات روعه جدا واسلوب مشكور جدا​*



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



pirloalg قال:


> أمي تم أمي تم أمي تم أبي



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا دونا *
> *ملناش غير ربنا *
> *تسلم ايدك*​




ميرسى اوى يا ميرو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

لست ادرى ماذا اقول
كاندى
فتعودت ان ابحث عن مواضيعك
لجمالها وروعة اختياراتك ومغزاها الجميل
فدمتى ودامت روائعك
مودتى​


----------



## meraa (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر 
 ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف .... 
 لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب 
 ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه ​    بجد موضوع رووعة زى ما عودتينا 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



وليم تل قال:


> لست ادرى ماذا اقول
> كاندى
> فتعودت ان ابحث عن مواضيعك
> لجمالها وروعة اختياراتك ومغزاها الجميل
> ...



ميرسى اوى لزوقك  وكلامك المشجع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



meraa قال:


> صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر
> ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....
> لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب
> ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه ​    بجد موضوع رووعة زى ما عودتينا
> ...




شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا على التعليق والرد الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



> صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر
> ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....
> لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب
> ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه
> ...



الله عليكي يا كاندي وعلي مواضيعك اللي اكثر من رائعه
بجد انا بستفيد منها جدا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا قمر​


----------



## amjad-ri (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

مفيش غيره فعلا ممكن يحس بيا او تالمه دمعه عينيا ​


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> الله عليكي يا كاندي وعلي مواضيعك اللي اكثر من رائعه
> بجد انا بستفيد منها جدا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا قمر​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ولكلامك الجميل يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



amjad-ri قال:


> مفيش غيره فعلا ممكن يحس بيا او تالمه دمعه عينيا ​



شكرااااااااا ليك يا امجد

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2008)

مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمه ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمه

الله عليكى ياكاندى مواضيعك فى منتهى الرووووعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



happy Angel قال:


> مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمه ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمه
> 
> الله عليكى ياكاندى مواضيعك فى منتهى الرووووعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كوته200 (24 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى ياجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



كوته200 قال:


> ميرسى ياجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

